# abs fuse



## sporty200sx (Nov 9, 2008)

i just recently bought myself a 1997 200sx sports limited but the 
abs doesn't work i'm hoping it is just a fuse but thats where my problem starts

the fuse for the abs isn't in the fuse box near the drivers side inside the car
and when i went to check the engine bay fuse box the little diagram that showas what fuse is what is missing so i dont know what fuse to check
the car didnt come with a manual book so that no help either

cheers Guy...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Here this might help you







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## 180sx_limk (Nov 23, 2008)

It's a green fuse in the black box, lift the hood and the box should be on your left and you'll see green and brown fuses just get a green one and put it where the abs fuse is missing. In my car 1998 180sx the fuse is in the top right of the black box and it's green.


----------

